

Macs aren't popular because they're cool. Unless dishwashers are cool. - aridiculous
http://soviethardball.com/2011/03/apple-isnt-popular-because-its-cool-unless-dishwashers-are-cool/

======
dogdog
"... I'm not a fanboy ...".

yes you are.

